# Verkaufsangebote gehören nur in den Bikemarkt



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

auch in diesem Unterforum gilt: Verkaufsangebote können wir nicht tolerieren, sie gehören nur in den Bikemarkt. 
Die Registrierung für den Bikemarkt geht einfach und relativ schnell. Und ihr deckt einen größeren Kreis potentieller Käufer ab.

Bitte beachtet das. Danke.


----------

